

Android Devs: Borrow a phone, for free, courtesy of SONY - kefs
http://developer.sonymobile.com/cws/devworld/technology/borrowaphone

======
nmridul
The idea is good for Sony. A cheap way to make sure that the latest android
apps are working on their device.

But the to and fro shipping and the full charge on loss of phone kills the
deal.

I wonder what these companies do with the phones that are later returned ? Or
better, what they do with the phones that are trade in by customers ?

They should be providing it at a discount to the developers.

~~~
hristov
I think they mostly want to remove those phones from the secondary market, so
that they can ensure everyone gets shiny new phones from sony.

------
SODaniel
30 days, and if you lose it, break it or otherwise they charge FULL price +
restocking fee.. I think I'll stick to my 100% free Nokia Lumia 800 courtesy
of Nokia Developer Program :)

~~~
alvarosm
Good luck making money selling apps on the Nokia :) (there's a reason it's
free)

------
jwarzech
At first glance I really like the idea of Microsoft/Nokia/Android
manufacturers giving away free phones to get developers to write for their
platform. However it makes me wonder: does a platform where the developer
chooses it for their personal phone yield better apps?

------
LinaLauneBaer
Maybe this will also interest you:

<http://testdroid.com/>

------
faragon
I'll always remember Sony for screwing the Playstation 3 Linux Kit. I'll pass,
_que te vaya bonito_ , Sony.

------
alvarosm
only us/canada.. bummer Do you know of any other manufacturers that let
developers test on their phones?

